# I Found a Bunny!



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

OK, so took the dogs to the beach today, about 20 miles away.

On the way home along a rural lane, I saw something odd out of the corner of my eye in the gateway to a field. Stopped the car, turned round in a lay-by filled with fly-tipped rubbish, and drove back to have a look. 

Sitting at the entrance to the field was a sooty-fawn Lion Lop rabbit!

I got out of the car and approached it slowly. It was behind a farm gate, so I crouched down and started calling it, and it slowly, but then enthusiastically came running towards me. I picked him up (yes it was a buck, I checked!) and in good health, very clean apart from dreadfully overgrown toenails. There was a house about 300 metres up the road, but the flytipping and the long toenails made me realise he was probably dumped.

I knew there was a RSPCA centre very close by, about 5 mins drive, so I looked up the number online and called - CLOSED ON MONDAYS!!! Nothing for it then - I put him on the back seat of the car and drove home with him.

I've made him a run in the garage out of puppy pen panels, he has a cat carrier to sleep in, a litter tray, lots of hay, some pellets and water. The garage is dark and full of crap, but it'll do for now. Vets tomorrow for a check (and to get those long nails on record ) then it will be ringing round the rescues to see if anyone wants him. I can't wait to do those toenails for him.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Some people don't deserve to breathe the same air as the rest of us.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

8tansox said:


> Some people don't deserve to breathe the same air as the rest of us.


Hahah, if you'd seen the state of Merlin after he'd been running through mud and rockpools, you'd have called the RSPCA! I was mentally calculating how I'd get him into the shower when we got home - he was that bad, and just before we left he went mental at a GSD walking past the car, I had mud and sand splattered all over the inside of the car including windscreen.

And then I saw the bunny! - needless to say Merlin has gone to bed still caked in sand (most of it has dried and dropped off) but I still think a bath is due.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor poor little man  
atleast hes safe now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw bless him hes gorgeous. Dread to think what might have become of him had you not stopped to take a look, he wouldn't have lasted long that's for sure. Well done for saving the little fella.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I think you should keep him :wink:


----------



## catherine09 (May 10, 2014)

Well done for rescuing him


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh poor little man. horrendous nails.

Don't take him to the RSPCA if he looks remotely dental (vet will know) - ours puts down dental rabbits, even if the teeth are possibly down to a poor diet.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Poor little thing!!!

How lucky you spotted him! 

Hope you can find him a good home.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Oh poor little man. horrendous nails.
> 
> Don't take him to the RSPCA if he looks remotely dental (vet will know) - ours puts down dental rabbits, even if the teeth are possibly down to a poor diet.


Some branches are good. ..but I've heard of others who pts rabbits for the most fragile reasons...For example a matted coat...
The one I got Annie from is excellent in terms of care


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Don't take him to the RSPCA if he looks remotely dental (vet will know) - ours puts down dental rabbits, even if the teeth are possibly down to a poor diet.


He's not dental, I checked myself, and he went for his vet check today, I wanted it on record about his nails just in case someone does claim him.

I have someone in the area he was found knocking doors, fairly easy as there are only 3 doors in a mile radius. I can alert the local vets in case he is lost, but there's not much else I can do.

Vet nurse loved him, said he has been a well-loved bunny (I knew that!) and he is in really good condition - certainly not fat (which i also knew) and she did his nails - I could have done them myself but it is easier with two. I bet he feels better now.

Vet nurse didn't charge me after knowing his story 

I don't know yet how I will continue to house him, for the short or medium term, but have been thinking of options and may have a solution. My main problem is one of my dogs who is prey obsessive, and is already getting worked up knowing there is lunch in the garage.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I knew this would happen! :laugh:

I have a feeling he will be with me for some time, so hutch is ordered  Flatpack (I have a Girl Guides badge in Ikea Assembly) as I wouldn't get anything big enough in my car (Nissan Micra, say no more).

I have this one on its way - 









Would have liked the 5ft or even 6ft, but it has to sit on an old workbench in the garden (to be up & away from the dogs as far as possible) and I felt the two-tier arrangement would give him a lot more privacy from staring canines. I can board off that corner of the garden as well.

I might need to use a stepladder to clean him out though 

His temporary run in the garage is 6ft x 2ft but it can't be a permanent home, not only can I barely get into the garage (it's full of storage furniture and the dogs' freezer) now the run is up, but the garage is dark (though well ventilated). But he is enjoying some greenfood and I am winning him over with some carefully waved milk thistles and dandelions.
He also has a cardboard box to play with - nice to see him pushing it around, chewing it and chinning it - and I bought him a woven twig ball to play with today.

Will be lovely to have him installed in Bunny Towers in a few days time, as it's by the back door, and I'll be on the right level with the lower tier to interact with him properly :001_wub:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

And does he have a name?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aw nice one, he really dropped on his feet the day your paths crossed


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

How lucky you spotted him! Must be fate 
He must have been loved at some point if he is so friendly.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So it begins.

You do realise he'll need a friend? :laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> So it begins.
> 
> You do realise he'll need a friend? :laugh:


Oh I know!!!! Have been thinking about this a lot! He'll have to be neutered first though, and I'll let him settle in first. Then it's 4 weeks before he can be put with another one... 

Still not sure it's going to work out with the dogs, so if the right home comes along at any point, I won't say no.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Oh I know!!!! Have been thinking about this a lot! He'll have to be neutered first though, and I'll let him settle in first. Then it's 4 weeks before he can be put with another one...
> 
> Still not sure it's going to work out with the dogs, so if the right home comes along at any point, I won't say no.


I can tell he is going to be just fine.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> I can tell he is going to be just fine.


Oh *he* will be, if he can get used to being stared at by something that wants to eat him several times a day..... but his presence is already stressing out my older dog, who is obsessing about potential lunch in the garage. She is losing her sight and going deaf, so it's not easy to tell her just to leave him alone (not that telling her ever stopped her obsessing at my sister's ferrets when she lived there).

Providing him with a run for exercise would be problematic for the same reasons. It's a very small courtyard garden which the dogs have full access to (at present).

He's just a bit too early.... lol.... I have some inheritance money due, which is going through probate but won't arrive for another two months or more. Then I could afford a complete remodelling of the garden and create a dog-free area.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

2 months will fly by.....gives you time to plan


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> 2 months will fly by.....gives you time to plan


Gah. I don't really WANT a bunny! (never mind two :laugh: )
But he did fall on his feet, as I will do whatever I can to ensure his further happiness (and hopefully that means a permanent home).


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 18, 2014)

what a lovely person you are. some filthy scumbags shouldn't be allowed any pets ever.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Bunny Towers is under construction...


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

After loads of work including 3 trips to the tip today, Bunny Towers is up and running.

I am waiting on some trestles to raise it higher - out of the dogs' way - but thought he needed to come out of his 6ft pen in the dark garage, and be part of the real world again.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well done you for rescuing this poor little chap, at least he will be safe, warm and well looked after now.

I know rabbits can escape, accidents do happen but in this case it is unlikely he has escaped and found a fly tipping spot to hide. What sickens me is that even if the person responsible was found no action would be taken.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I bet he thinks he's died and gone to heaven with a lovely residence like that, fresh bedding, water and food, AND, someone who actually cares about him. One lucky wabbit.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's lovely to find people who really care. What a lucky fellow he is.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

In negotiation at the moment with the owner of these lovely ladies, with a view to one of them (of the two on the left) becoming his companion once he is neutered.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Also wondering if this would make a good apartment for two rabbits - run is 7ft x 3ft (but could conceivably be extended).


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

WOW! Gert lush that is my lovely!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

MerlinsMum said:


> Also wondering if this would make a good apartment for two rabbits - run is 7ft x 3ft (but could conceivably be extended).


looks a pain in the bum to clean out. How about something from Ryedale Pet Housing or The Welfare Hutch Company?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> looks a pain in the bum to clean out. How about something from Ryedale Pet Housing or The Welfare Hutch Company?


AFAIK the Welfare Hutch people are not taking orders any more (ceased trading?). I'm fairly limited for space with only a small and narrow courtyard garden here, so Ryedale won't fit as well.

Maybe it would be a pain to clean, although the run part will be on paving that can be hosed down, and the closed areas are at least raised up.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rob at Ryedale will make you stuff to measure. He made me a bespoke walk in run that fits on the front of my shed. He is absolutely fabulous & although his stuff isn't cheap the materials he uses are such good quality. I have had a hutch from him for about 5 years now and apart from chewing its as good as new. Loglap so its super thick & safe.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i think the welfare hucth co is still going strong as their facebook page is still active and they donated a raffle prize to Northwest Action For Rabbit fundraising a few weeks ago 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Welfare-Hutch-Company/125322064279223?fref=ts


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Lopside said:


> i think the welfare hucth co is still going strong as their facebook page is still active and they donated a raffle prize to Northwest Action For Rabbit fundraising a few weeks ago


Website says they are not taking orders.

ETA: when you click on their hutches on the FB page in the Shop it redirects to website which says the same 
*very puzzled now*


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Yup, spoken to my mate who knows him & she says he is still trading, just not taking any more orders at the moment


----------

